# How reliable is 'Matt' at PM?



## 7HC (May 20, 2013)

So I called PM at noon today to check stock of, and to place an order for a PM 932M mill.  Was told they'd be in in the next week or two, but I should speak to Matt to place the order.  Matt's at lunch so he'll call me as soon as he returns in an hour.  An hour and a half later, still no call, so I call back and Matt's still at lunch but he'll definitely call me.  Now it's 2.30pm, still no call, 3.30pm, nope no call still, "He's not here, can I take a message?"  4.30pm, no call, 5.30pm, still no call and having waited in all afternoon to place the order I now have to go out.  I appreciate that this is only a piddling order for $2.5K in total but if this is the attitude before they've got my money I hate to think what it would be like trying to get any service from them after they've got it!  I was intending to follow the order for the mill with one for the  PM-1127VF-LB (Large Bore) Lathe @ $2249.00, but I expect you can guess how I feel about that now.  :angry:  I was prepared to pay more for the PM mill than Grizzly wanted, in order to avoid the wait because the Grizzly G0704 is back ordered, but now I'll just wait for it to come in and I'll order my lathe from Grizzly too.  I always understood PM to have a good reputation, but a company that finds it too much trouble to take an order isn't one that gives me a warm and fuzzy feeling that any further dealings with them will turn out well!  M


----------



## fretsman (May 20, 2013)

While I realize you're upset, and I'm still basically a newb here (and I have no afiliation with this company), people have emergencies during life and sometimes they can not be reached. Just take a breath and remember a time in your life when this had happened to you. If it hasn't, just feel blessed that it hasn't and give him some slack as it might be a serious issue.

Just trying to help-
Dave


----------



## davidh (May 20, 2013)

I have read that his customer service is great. . .  I wouldn't give up on him just yet.    he is busy as hell and if I have read right from others on this forum, you certainly will get a call from him. 

 I have had a mill on order since feb, and email him about every two weeks or so to check on the status, he has always responded. . . . . 

that's my take.....


----------



## 7HC (May 20, 2013)

fretsman said:


> While I realize you're upset, and I'm still basically a newb here (and I have no afiliation with this company), people have emergencies during life and sometimes they can not be reached. Just take a breath and remember a time in your life when this had happened to you. If it hasn't, just feel blessed that it hasn't and give him some slack as it might be a serious issue.
> 
> Just trying to help-
> Dave



Not only did I pause to take a breath, I had occasion to take several.  I wasn't ranting on the phone at PM's staff members, just politely asking why I wasn't being contacted as promised.                                                                                                                                                                  Sure, he could have had a heart attack or been in a car crash; it's possible but rather unlikely.  However, my number was left with at least two staff members at the company who were aware that I was trying to contact Matt because he hadn't got back to me. A simple phone call to say that due to unforeseen (I'll give the benefit of the doubt here) circumstances,  I would be contacted tomorrow about my order, would have allayed my doubts.  In the unlikely event that some tragedy has befallen Matt, then of course I would understand and he would have my every sympathy.  However, my post just relates what happened when I tried to place an order today.  You could have  totally different experience trying to place an order on another day. When I have a good experience with a company I'm just as keen to spread the word as when I have an unsatisfactory one as I did today.                   M


----------



## 7HC (May 20, 2013)

davidh said:


> I have read that his customer service is great. . .  I wouldn't give up on him just yet.    he is busy as hell and if I have read right from others on this forum, you certainly will get a call from him.
> 
> I have had a mill on order since feb, and email him about every two weeks or so to check on the status, he has always responded. . . . .
> 
> that's my take.....



I'd read the same thing, which is why I was so disappointed at the experience I had today.  Being busy isn't an excuse for poor customer service.  However, I've suffered no loss except a wasted afternoon.  Much better to have had the poor experience before spending my money there, than after!     M


----------



## stevecmo (May 20, 2013)

I don't have a dog in this fight so take what I say with a grain of salt.

Good help is hard to find, even in these times.  It's possible that the people answering the phones aren't the most competent, caring, efficient, customer service minded people.  Perhaps Matt didn't even get the message.  It happens.  

If it were me, I would email him directly.  He probably gets him email on his phone.  That way you bypass the middle man and possible ball drops.  If you ever do talk to him, let him know what you experienced and your displeasure with the lack of follow up.  Most owners want to know if their employees are doing their jobs.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Tony Wells (May 20, 2013)

He's a member here, so I'm sure he will be responding shortly.


----------



## 7HC (May 20, 2013)

7HC said:


> I'd read the same thing, which is why I was so disappointed at the experience I had today.  Being busy isn't an excuse for poor customer service.  However, I've suffered no loss except a wasted afternoon.  Much better to have had the poor experience before spending my money there, than after!     M



UPDATE:  Finally heard from Matt (7.45pm), he's fit and well, and having spoken with him at some length I feel confident in placing an order.  I just wish he had been able to respond when it was indicated that he would, or that a member of staff could have kept me updated.  I'm now looking forward to being able to post a positive review of the mill in several weeks time.  He's promised a faster delivery than Grizzly and will honor the free tooling package (vise, collets, clamps) even though the cutoff date was in April.  That isn't just for me, but for anyone who is about to place an order now.                       M


----------



## MikeWi (May 20, 2013)

I've  simply used email to contact him, and received a reply the same day every time.    The guy does a lot of running around, so he may not be available at the office phone when you need him.  Be patient and send him an email instead.  You'll be sure that he didn't miss a message then, and I know he'll get back to you.
admin@machinetoolonline.com is what I've used.

--I see you posted an update while I was posting.  told you!


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 20, 2013)

I am glad your situation turned out well. Even a great and well intentioned businessperson can miss a few moments.  I know it may look like a bad sign, but from what I have heard, I think he is loyal to the customers he already has at least as much or more than the new ones with new money showing up.  He doesn't seem like the "now I have their money, next victim" type.  You are on the other side now.

I had a similar situation buying a camera last year.  I haven't had to work so hard to spend money on a long time. But it wasn't dealing with the owner directly.  

I think you will be happy you and Matt hooked up.

Bernie


----------



## Starlight Tools (May 20, 2013)

I have been on the bluemachine yahoo group (the group was started by a person that was in the process of researching  PM machines and buying one, and unlike the Logan group is not run by the company, but Matt is on the group and does respond to it when needed) since it started and although I have not dealt with Matt directly, I have seen his responses on the yahoo group and I believe him to be an upstanding dealer of machine tools.  He tends to be very busy, but at the same time, has been very good about supporting the machines and client.  He has at times had delays in getting enough stock in to fill orders, and has scrambled to fulfill all orders, but has proven that he is doing his best.  Also, he inspects all the machines before shipping them to make sure they are up to his standards, so unlike some of the other places where you get whatever is in the crate, as arrived from China, here you at least get one that is inspected and known to be "what you ordered"

Definetely worth giving him a chance.

Walter


----------



## Ray C (May 20, 2013)

7HC et.al...

I'll be the first to admit that Matt is sometimes hard to get in contact with but, it's always worth the wait.  And for the record, I've been working to get setup as a dealer for him to help a little.  There's been a number of people on this list and others who wanted to order a machine and they just let me know and I get their name on the list.  Most machines are sold before the shipments arrive (which happens 3-4 times a year or more) but when some are not spoken for, all I had to do was send him a note.  The buyer and Matt eventually hook-up to work the numbers and he's well aware that one of the machines has their name on it -even before a penny was transacted.  He's never let me down.

Also, Matt's company consists of himself and his wife, Nicole.  Nicole can take an order but, leaves any technical questions to Matt.  That said, Matt checks every machine himself and does any customer specified mods before sending it out.  It's a lot of hard work!  He hires a few PT people but has had a hard time finding reliable help.  When orders come in, he's well aware that folks want their machines and he busts his hump to process them -more often than not, 12 and 14 hour days.

Right at the moment, I desperately need a taper attachment for my machine but I also know that the last few days, he's moving to get a big batch of 1127's out the door.   -And another shipment of other stuff is coming soon... So, I'm just going to wait until he gets a breather.

All I can ask is to be patient -even though I know how much desire builds-up once you decided to pull the trigger on a big purchase.  Also, you can PM me with any technical questions about most of the lathes and the PM-45 mills and most of the time, I can help out.  This is my busy season (both at my real job and my shop) but, I always check here every couple hours and PM's go right to my cell phone email...

Ray


----------



## qualitymachinetools (May 21, 2013)

Hey Guys,
 Yes I talked to him this evening, no problem. I went out to meet with one of our trucking reps for lunch, and then got called out for service to a local steel mill, and ended up being there about 6 hours. Thats why I was not here this time.

 So other than if I have a service call, or I am in Taiwan or something, OR there is a Pens game at home, I will be here. 

 And yes Ray helps me out a lot, and has GREAT information, wish he was closer to here! 

 You have it close too, Nicole is not actually my wife, I think she will put it best in her own words, but pretty much that if I was the last man alive, she would never marry me! That is why I can work these hours, no wife, no kids.

   And I have a few more full time employees than that too, but yes you are right, good help is hard to find. I end up doing a lot of the really technical things like wiring in VFD's, and any special modifications that none of the other places would ever think of. Sometimes its great, sometimes it causes problems, it can be really hard to take phone calls when wiring something up, every call makes me lose my thought, and then it turns an 8 hour job in to 20. 
 The guys I have in the shop are really good with the machines, but not always so good on the phone.

 Anyway yes I am pretty much here most of the time (Even now, 12:30am) trying to catch up.

 If anyone knows anyone in Pittsburgh looking for a job, who knows about these kinds of machines, AND can use a computer, and talk on the phone, PLEASE let me know! I need around 3-4 people and people can either run a machine and hate to talk about it, or can't turn on a computer, or something like that.

 Heck I should do what the others do, receive a crate, ship a crate, and never even see it. And no DRO Installs, or anything like that. If that was the case, I would have all the time in the world!


----------



## Tony Wells (May 21, 2013)

Matt, if you ever need a Southern rep, I might be available.


----------



## 7HC (May 21, 2013)

Ray C said:


> 7HC et al.......
> 
> 
> .......................All I can ask is to be patient -even though I know how much desire builds-up once you decided to pull the trigger on a big purchase.
> Ray



Exactly!  However, now I've spoken to Matt I anticipate that the transaction will proceed smoothly.  Looking forward to the arrival of a PM-932M in the near future.            http://www.machinetoolonline.com/PM-932M.html                                                                                                                       M


----------



## solo (May 25, 2013)

I've recently purchased a 14 x 40 lathe from Matt. I had no worries after talking to him one time. 
 The machine came in when he said it would. Almost perfect condition. I'm very happy. 
All I need now is more time to play. Solo


----------



## Walt (May 25, 2013)

I ordered a mill from Matt a couple of weeks ago. I used email, and he got back to me in a day.

In my opinion, it's pretty unrealistic to expect a small business owner to drop whatever he's doing to pick up or return a call quickly. He probably gets enough interruptions every day to make it difficult to keep up. Glad you were able to get your questions answered.

Edit/ I ordered the 932 mill too. I'm looking forward to its arrival very much! /Edit

Walt


----------



## sixspeed24 (Dec 26, 2013)

I just bought a PM1440LB from Matt in October, 2013.  He is super easy to work with, and is there for you when you need help.  He sometimes is out of town, like a previous member posted, but will get back to you.  I had a few minor problems with my machine, and he told me exactly what to check,...he is extremely knowledgeable about his machines.  I have also heard of problems with Grizzly customer service, and you will not find that with Matt.  Rest assured that you will be dealing with a very reputable and honest person.  I will be purchasing a large mill from him in the Spring.  

Jim


----------



## borris (Dec 26, 2013)

I purchased a PM1340GT Lathe and PM932 Mill from Matt this year.  Matt and his staff are the best you will find.  Matt and the machines that he sells are in high demand because of outstanding quality at the lowest price.  A little patience and Matt will aways come through for you.  
Steve

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7HC (Dec 27, 2013)

My original post which started this thread was from many months ago when I was having extreme difficulty contacting Matt; which at the time I found puzzling as others had found him to be readily available.
However the situation has long since been resolved and I purchased a PM45 (type) mill with which I am complete satisfied.  

I received an excellent value along with excellent customer service.

I'm pleased to see that many others have received the same level of value and service as indicated by the many posts in this thread.

If you're looking for a lathe, mill or tooling I can recommend PM without hesitation.

M


----------



## Ray C (Dec 29, 2013)

All,

I just received a sincere off line communication from someone indicating the wait time for one of Matt's machines was excessive and thus, canceled the order...  It's unfortunate when these things happen but, it's a reality.  I'd like to share w/you the response that was sent.  -And BTW, I'm not suggesting any displeasure about responding to these things and as a matter of fact, as a friend of Matt, I don't mind trying to help out and provide level-headed responses.    -No names or identities are mentioned....

EDIT:  The intent here, is to tell you the "real-deal" about how things sometimes are in case you should find yourself in this position.


Hi...

... Intro redacted ....


Anyhow, ordering equipment like this is the same as ordering a car that's not in stock at any of the local dealers.  It often takes months.  BTW, places like Grizzly have the same problem.  If you look at their catalog, a particular item might often say "Out of stock until XYZ time-frame" where "XYZ time-frame" is 4-6 months out.

 The factories in Asia making these things can only turn-out so many a year and do their best to keep up but, these are not high profit margin items.  When things get backed-up, throwing more money/resources to clear the backlog is not an option -unless they decide to work for free that month.  The factory makes 5% and the typical local dealer makes between 10 to 15% -but out of that, you need to subtract shipping costs -and in Matt's case, he goes the extra step to actually inspect the machines before sending them.

 As far as him not returning calls, in a case like this, he's very honest... and if the factory will not commit to a date, he will not make-up a date just to make you happy.  When in fact he gets confirmation from the factory, he then calls/emails all the customers and updates them.  Once he gets them, it could take between 2-4 weeks for him to process the orders because, he actually does uncrate, modify to the customer's specs and test them.  He process them in the order in which the orders were placed -and the only exception is for people who have service contracts.

 Unfortunately, buying equipment like this is not like buying a toaster oven at Walmart...  -Way more complicated than that...

 Ray


----------



## Jroberts1968 (Dec 30, 2013)

Been dealing with PM & Matt for 3 + years now with a smile. I own a PM-45 & PM-1127 VFLB. 

Sometimes he gets back to me in a hour some times a few days, he eventually gets back to me. I look at it like this way if I need it that bad I should have planned better or plan B it. 

The 1127 lb has its place and is a awesome machine. I use my machine everyday on BBL work. If you need a 1.5 spindle and have a small footprint like me then he is the guy. 

I waited for mine and he'll I would wait again. I plan on buying a 13x40 in the next 12 months I do to much threading and the gear change is a handy cap.


----------



## pgh15120 (Jan 31, 2014)

let me start by saying, I never met the guy but I know a couple of top shelf tool and die makers who say Matt is a very respected machinist and a good man


----------



## borris (Jan 31, 2014)

I have met both Matt and Nicole and have visited the shop.  I purchased a PM 932 Mill and a PM 1340GT lathe and I am very pleased with both machines.  When I needed a cold saw, there was no question on where I was going to get the best price and the best service so I picked up the phone and ordered a PM from Matt.  I recognize that Matt is very busy delivering product and keeping his customers serviced. It goes without saying that if you need something done, go to the person who is busy and he/she will deliver. I don't recommend going to a slacker if you expect good product and good service.  I have found Matt to be a hard worker, reliable, and very good at running his business.


----------



## valleyboy101 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi 7HC,
I like your bug.  I just tried to kill it - what's the H*** is a bug doing on my screen in Jan. in Canada?  At least I only tried to kill it a couple of times.
Michael


----------



## 7HC (Feb 1, 2014)

valleyboy101 said:


> Hi 7HC,
> I like your bug.  I just tried to kill it - what's the H*** is a bug doing on my screen in Jan. in Canada?  At least I only tried to kill it a couple of times.
> Michael



It's doing its job then!  Just don't damage your screen trying to 'rub it out'!

M


----------



## Glitch (Apr 21, 2014)

Howdy folks,

 like several others on this forum I have been shopping for a mill and a lathe for quite a while. With limited time and limited knowledge of what to look for in used machines I chose to buy new thinking the outcome would at least be semi-predictable.

I've read glowing reviews for Matt and Quality Machine Tool as well as not so elated reviews. Always gonna be some nuts out there that will never be happy. :nuts:  After looking, reading and comparing venders, features and machines for quite some time. Around the 1st of October 2013 I sent Matt a email asking about several machines on his site that showed no specs and no prices. Day or so later he responds and we email back and forth with the normal question answer sort of thing...

After several semi sleepless nights I decieded to buy the 9x35  single phase, variable speed, power cross feed, loaded out with the Easson 12 DRO. Matt said he had two machines in stock like I wanted. He priced me some tooling and he shot me a invoice for the total.  I said slap my name on the pretty one and mailed him a check. Looks like it cleared the bank on about the 28th of October.... Cool deal

Two or three months go by I constantly check the spamblocker to make sure he is not trying to get hold of me. I'm getting walls and ceiling up.... wire roughed in, walls painted.  Nothing from Matt yet.... Everyone says Matt is very busy...   Just be patient and he will come through...
my shop is ready for the mill so I move on to other projects while I wait to hear from Matt.

Reading here on the forum recently, I see other guys claiming to get their mill with in a month!
So I send Matt a email (April 9th) and mentioned others getting their mill within one month. Said I was a little surprised my wait was so long for a in stock machine. Said I am not sure what to do here. What's up?      I hear nothing but crickets chirping.....

i sent Ray C (QMT sales rep) a message asking if Matt has been away from the office. Ray mentioned he had installed a lathe for a customer but had been around. Sent Ray another message asking if there were any 9x35 mills in stock.... Sold or unsold.... He said one step pully was in stock but the VS models were all sold out. Have more in stock in a couple months..... Maybe

By this time 5 or 6 days have passed and still nothing from Matt.....
i sent him another email saying his lack of response really had me spooked! Let's just call it quits.. Just send me back my money and no harm done....

April 21st I still have heard nothing from Quality Machine Tool
Dude has $8500.00 of my money and won't send me a email? I'm really scared...


----------



## Stonebriar (Apr 22, 2014)

Glitch,

You'll get the mill.  I ordered my 935 the last week in September and received it in mid February.  It is a slow process for overseas product.  I was also bouncing off the walls wondering if I was ever going to get it.  

Rick


----------



## Leagle (Apr 22, 2014)

I do not know Matt personally, although I have found him to be easy to communicate with.  I have had many conversations and email exchanges with Ray C.

I would not be scared.  I have seen too many people post too much information about dealing with Matt to believe that he would keep your money and your mill.  My suggestion is that, if Matt is out of the country and unavailable, you contact someone else at PM.  I don't remember her name, but Matt has an assistant that other folks have had great success in dealing with.


----------



## Glitch (Apr 22, 2014)

Stonebriar said:


> Glitch,
> 
> You'll get the mill.  I ordered my 935 the last week in September and received it in mid February.  It is a slow process for overseas product.  I was also bouncing off the walls wondering if I was ever going to get it.
> 
> Rick


 
@ Stonebrier ....   I was told there were two of these machines in stock. I told Matt to slap my name on one if them. I understand your wait if it had to be ordered from Taiwan.


----------



## Glitch (Apr 22, 2014)

Leagle said:


> I do not know Matt personally, although I have found him to be easy to communicate with.  I have had many conversations and email exchanges with Ray C.
> 
> I would not be scared.  I have seen too many people post too much information about dealing with Matt to believe that he would keep your money and your mill.  My suggestion is that, if Matt is out of the country and unavailable, you contact someone else at PM.  I don't remember her name, but Matt has an assistant that other folks have had great success in dealing with.



Read the part where I asked Ray if Matt had been away from the office...   Matt had been working with a customer on a big lathe but had pretty much been around.
As far as contacting someone else at QMT I sent email to admin@machinetoolonline.com
as well as sales@machinetoolonline.com
Do you know if another email address?


----------



## k1pyp (Apr 22, 2014)

Glitch said:


> Read the part where I asked Ray if Matt had been away from the office... Matt had been working with a customer on a big lathe but had pretty much been around.
> As far as contacting someone else at QMT I sent email to admin@machinetoolonline.com
> as well as sales@machinetoolonline.com
> Do you know if another email address?


I think the best option is to call them (412-787-2876 ). When I ordered my lathe last year, I called and spoke to Nicole and it was shipped w/in a week.


----------



## roygpa (Apr 22, 2014)

If only I was a little closer to retirement, it sounds like a great place to work part time. I live 15 miles from PM, talk on the phone and use a computer daily and know just enough about milling machines and lathes to get by. OK, I don't really but two out of three is better than a sharp poke in the eye.

Roy


----------



## Jroberts1968 (Apr 22, 2014)

Matt always did me good. I would say he wears a lot of hats and tends to become over extended like most small companies. I would say he has a delay on his end and is not wanting to be in the kitchen during the fire. 

I do not believe you have anything to worry about on the money side... Matt is not going to blow his reputation for 8k. He has a good business and just can't see him doing that. 

My two cents.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Apr 22, 2014)

Please CALL Me. I have been emailing you for the last couple of weeks, and a long time ago back in November or December trying to get a phone number so we could set it up, with no reply. The problem was that I never had your phone number, and we needed that for shipping.

 Ray said you had send him a few messages too, and I believe he also said to call me, but haven't heard anything.

 Please CALL at 412-787-2876 or email your phone number so I can call you. I will be in all week, I am here now (About 8pm Eastern Time) and will be here all week.

 Or my cell number is 412-337-2368 but it doesn't work here in the building, so try that other one first.

 Any of those emails above should work fine. Someone is here every day even if I am not.


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 22, 2014)

Matt is WAY too busy, sometimes doesn't return calls or emails, but he will take care of you. Been having trouble with my PM25, and he has been nothing but a stand-up guy. Even with the occasional miscommunications. Parts are on the way. 

I have found that contacting Ray is a lot easier than getting a hold of Matt and he can sometimes get Matt's ear when I couldn't.

Bill


----------



## Ratz (Apr 23, 2014)

Matt at Quality Machine Tools was always a good person to talk to and deal with. Never steered me wrong.
<O</O
When I bought my PM1236 couple of years ago, I did my research, visited few forums, and came to a conclusion, this lathe is right for me.
<O</O
I will admit, that one thing which turned me off was Quality Machine Tools website. Although there were few complaints, the praise far outweighed those. However judging by the website, I did wonder what kind of outfit was I dealing with.
<O</O
I remember that once I bit the built and ordered the machine, I told Matt what I thought of the website. The answer was “I am working on it, new website is coming”.
<O</O
I wasted lot of Matt’s time. Matt, what is a footprint of the PM1236? I am planning the location. Matt what is this, Matt what is that.
Few years later I purchased PM932M-PDF. The website did not look any different. Hey Mat how much clearance do I need for this mill? How much clearance do I need for the table on each side with the power feed? 
<O</O
What I am trying to say is, Mat always had that information, however it seems to me, instead of running ragged answering all the calls in person. If this information was on the website, it would free lot of Matt’s time to focus on more pressing issues.
<O</O
Operator manuals, Frequently asked questions, particular issues with different machines. Matt would know, if you are asked same question three time, post the answer on the website.
<O</O
Maybe I am wrong, but that is my observation. After purchasing two machines, I would give him a call for the third one.

Radek


<O</O


----------



## Glitch (Apr 24, 2014)

qualitymachinetools said:


> Please CALL Me. I have been emailing you for the last couple of weeks, and a long time ago back in November or December trying to get a phone number so we could set it up, with no reply. The problem was that I never had your phone number, and we needed that for shipping.
> 
> Ray said you had send him a few messages too, and I believe he also said to call me, but haven't heard anything.
> 
> ...




Well there is the problem I suppose. You have been emailing me........ I have recieved nothing
spam blocker shows nothing. I have been emailing you and you don't recieve my emails...

My current customer is at a chemical plant. No cell phones useage allowed...  Working long days and evenings. Busy time for me right now...I can sometimes slip off to my truck and text or email but no phone....

i will PM Ray my invoice number and address. He can get the info to your office so you can refund my money.
Thanks for clearing everything up.


----------



## Glitch (Apr 24, 2014)

roygpa said:


> If only I was a little closer to retirement, it sounds like a great place to work part time. I live 15 miles from PM, talk on the phone and use a computer daily and know just enough about milling machines and lathes to get by. OK, I don't really but two out of three is better than a sharp poke in the eye.
> 
> Roy



Hehehehe..... I think we could harmonize on that one!!!! If only I was a little closer to retirement!
lots of things out there better than a poke in the eye!!!!!


----------



## Glitch (Apr 26, 2014)

Just got home from another long day at work... I have a few short minutes to post up progress then I gotta get my butt to bed... 4:30 am really sucks...  Be glad to get this job finished!

4/24/2014 I sent Ray C a message here on Hobby-Machinist requesting a full refund on sales order #10533. He said he would pass that information on to Matt at Quality Machine Tools the morning of the 25th... Also gave Ray my personal email address in hopes that he and I can communicate via email since me and Matts email communications seem to be blocked.....

Received a message from Ray C 4/25/2014 saying Matt needs a phone number. Not sure why he needs a phone number to make a refund.... But I gave him my phone number.

Looked at the sales order from Quality Machine Tool....  Has my home address and is correct..
Request for refund has been made through Ray C (Quality Machine Tool Sales Representative)

I appreciate everyone's input and assurance but I am still spooked!  I will relax when the check clears the bank and will continue to post updates as things proceed.

Thanks to Ray for being the liaison between me and Quality Machine Tools office...
Goodnight...


----------

